# MacBook ne s'allume que sur secteur mais sans batterie



## tomtombono (30 Décembre 2012)

Salut à Tous

J'ai un souci avec mon Macbook il quelques mois mon Mac c'est arrête comme ça sans raisons j'ai pensé a la batterie car en enlevant la batterie et en laissant branché le Mac sur secteur sans mettre la batterie le Mac marche très bien et s'allume nickel et dés que je remet la batterie pour la charger rien ne se passe le Mac ne s'allume pas les voyant de chargement non plus

J'ai testé d 'autres câbles de charges pour voir si ça venait de la et même des chargeurs neufs ne fonctionnent pas

je rachète une batterie neuve je charge et la nickel tout marche et au bout de 2 ou 3 jours le même problème qui revient 

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider

Merci beaucoup


----------



## jellyboy74 (30 Décembre 2012)

Bizarre comme problème !

Peut être que l'OS considère que le nombre de cycle maxi a été atteind ??

Je sais pas si ca se remet a Zero ...... regarde aussi que le connecteur de la batterie ne soit pas oxydé (à l'interieur du mac ) .


----------



## tomtombono (30 Décembre 2012)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Bizarre comme problème !
> 
> Peut être que l'OS considère que le nombre de cycle maxi a été atteind ??
> 
> Je sais pas si ca se remet a Zero ...... regarde aussi que le connecteur de la batterie ne soit pas oxydé (à l'interieur du mac ) .



Cela pourrait il être un problème de Carte ?

C'est a dire l'OS considère que le cycle maxi a été atteins ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (30 Décembre 2012)

A prendre avec des pincettes mais je sais que pour une batterie il y a un nombre maxi de cycle de charge . Peut être que ca se remet à zero quand on change de batterie ? un peu comme les cartouches d'encres pour les imprimantes ?

Attendons l'avis de gens plus informés .


----------



## tomtombono (30 Décembre 2012)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> A prendre avec des pincettes mais je sais que pour une batterie il y a un nombre maxi de cycle de charge . Peut être que ca se remet à zero quand on change de batterie ? un peu comme les cartouches d'encres pour les imprimantes ?
> 
> Attendons l'avis de gens plus informés .



et un problème de carte tu crois que c'est possible ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (30 Décembre 2012)

Un problème de carte mère tu veux dire ??


----------



## tomtombono (30 Décembre 2012)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Un problème de carte mère tu veux dire ??



oui désolé la carte mère c'est possible?


----------



## jellyboy74 (30 Décembre 2012)

Non je ne pense pas car sinon ca marcherais pas sur secteur .


----------



## tomtombono (30 Décembre 2012)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Non je ne pense pas car sinon ca marcherais pas sur secteur .



C'est ce que je me disais aussi et ca m'arrangerait merci en tout cas en attendant plus d'infos


----------



## jellyboy74 (30 Décembre 2012)

Tu peu déjà verifier tes cycles dans " a propos de ce mac " , Rapport system , alimentation .


----------



## esimport (31 Décembre 2012)

quel modèle est-ce ? 
as-tu essayé une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion ?


----------



## tomtombono (31 Décembre 2012)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Tu peu déjà verifier tes cycles dans " a propos de ce mac " , Rapport system , alimentation .



Je lai devant moi mais comment savoir si c'est bon ou pas au niveau du cycle

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h34 ----------




esimport a dit:


> quel modèle est-ce ?
> as-tu essayé une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion ?



C'est le modèle macbook A1185 Mac OS X 10.4.11 1,83GHz intel Core 2 Duo Memoire 512 Mo
Comment fait on pour réinitialisé le contrôleur de gestion

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h37 ----------




esimport a dit:


> quel modèle est-ce ?
> as-tu essayé une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion ?




J'ai regardé pour la reinitialisation je ai essayé hier soir et rien pas de résultat toujours pareil


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2012)

Apple Support a dit:
			
		

> Éteignez l&#8217;ordinateur.
> Déconnectez l&#8217;adaptateur secteur MagSafe de l&#8217;ordinateur, s&#8217;il est connecté.
> Retirer la batterie.
> Maintenez le bouton d&#8217;alimentation enfoncé pendant cinq secondes.
> ...



Le nombre de cycle de devrais pas causer de problème. Surtout que c'est la batterie qui conserve cette information. Donc en changeant de batterie, nouveau nombre de cycle.


Edit : Oups... j'ai un train de retard.

Sur ton modèle de MacBook, ce problème de batterie qui lâche d'un coût est arrivé à quelques personnes (dont je fait partie). Mais en changeant de batterie, le problème à été résolu pour moi. 
Ta nouvelle batterie est neuve ou d'occase ?


----------



## tomtombono (31 Décembre 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Le nombre de cycle de devrais pas causer de problème. Surtout que c'est la batterie qui conserve cette information. Donc en changeant de batterie, nouveau nombre de cycle.
> 
> 
> Edit : Oups... j'ai un train de retard.
> ...



Elle est neuve mais c'est une générique et c'est étrange quand même car les voyants sur batterie neuve sont toutes vertes et quand je la met sur le Mac celui ci ne fonctionne pas obliger d'enlever la batterie pour que le Mac marche et la sans problème


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2012)

tomtombono a dit:


> Elle est neuve mais c'est une générique et c'est étrange quand même car les voyants sur batterie neuve sont toutes vertes et quand je la met sur le Mac celui ci ne fonctionne pas obliger d'enlever la batterie pour que le Mac marche et la sans problème



Essaye de voir si cette application arrive à te donner des informations sur ta batterie.

Une fois que tu as démarré l'ordinateur sans la batterie, si tu le met en veille, que tu places la batterie et que tu débranches le secteur. 

Que fait la bête ? Est-ce que tu arrives à le sortir de veille ?

Est-ce que le connecteur de la batterie n'est pas endommagé ?


----------



## tomtombono (31 Décembre 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Essaye de voir si cette application arrive à te donner des informations sur ta batterie.
> 
> Une fois que tu as démarré l'ordinateur sans la batterie, si tu le met en veille, que tu places la batterie et que tu débranches le secteur.
> 
> ...



Voila j'ai redémarré l'ordi sans la batterie et dés que je veux mettre la batterie a peine effleurée sur les "petites languettes" pur clipser la batterie l'ordi s 'éteint


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (31 Décembre 2012)

tomtombono a dit:


> Voila j'ai redémarré l'ordi sans la batterie et dés que je veux mettre la batterie a peine effleurée sur les "petites languettes" pur clipser la batterie l'ordi s 'éteint



Je serai tenté de dire que le problème est matériel, et viens du coté du Mac. Soit le connecteur de la batterie, soit sur la carte mère.

Mon problème est qu'avec la nouvelle batterie, ça a bien marché pendant quelques jours.... :mouais:

Pour moi, ton ordinateur portable va devenir un fixe. 

Si tu as quelqu'un qui a le même MacBook que toi, essaye de te faire prêter sa batterie à demi chargée, et essaye démarrer le tien avec cette batterie là. Peut-être que ton MacBook charge trop les batteries, et que c'est pour ça que dès que tu lui branches une batterie trop chargée, il se met en sécurité.

Si ça marche, la "solution" sera alors de faire attention lorsque ton MacBook charge la batterie, et débrancher avant qu'il ne dépasse les 95%.  :rose:


----------



## esimport (31 Décembre 2012)

essayer avec une autre batterie. Si le problème persiste -> la carte-mère a un souci


----------



## jellyboy74 (31 Décembre 2012)

Et hop j'ai demandé à un pote qui a bossé un moment sur cet hardware et il m'assure qu'il y a eu plusieurs cas de ton type . 

Si j'ai bien compris c'est le connecteur de la batterie (à l'intérieur de l'ordi ) et l'aimant du macsafe qui s'oxyde sur certains modèles . 

Il suffit de prendre un coton tige , de l'alcool à brûler et de nettoyer délicatement chaque connecteur . 

Ensuite il faut rester 5 secondes appuyer sur le bouton power . Rebrancher sur secteur , un fois dans OSX il faut éteindre , enlever le magsafe , remettre la batterie , refaire la manip's des 5 secondes et normalement tu devrais pouvoir redémarrer sur la batterie ( ne pas remettre le mac safe ) . Si ca marche il faut que tu décharge ta batterie à fond et qu'ensuite tu branche ton macsafe . 

Voilà j'éspère que ca marchera .


----------



## tomtombono (1 Janvier 2013)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je serai tenté de dire que le problème est matériel, et viens du coté du Mac. Soit le connecteur de la batterie, soit sur la carte mère.
> 
> Mon problème est qu'avec la nouvelle batterie, ça a bien marché pendant quelques jours.... :mouais:
> 
> ...



Ok je vais aller dans un magasin Apple pour tester une autre batterie merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------




esimport a dit:


> essayer avec une autre batterie. Si le problème persiste -> la carte-mère a un souci



Comment savoir si c'est la carte mère ?

C'est quel genre de carte mère à acheter ? A1185? ou carte mère pour A1181 ?

Désolé je n'y connais pas grand chose

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h56 ----------




jellyboy74 a dit:


> Et hop j'ai demandé à un pote qui a bossé un moment sur cet hardware et il m'assure qu'il y a eu plusieurs cas de ton type .
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris c'est le connecteur de la batterie (à l'intérieur de l'ordi ) et l'aimant du macsafe qui s'oxyde sur certains modèles .
> 
> ...




Marche pas


----------



## esimport (1 Janvier 2013)

bon et bien si c'est la carte-mère, c'est plus embêtant...

il y a deux choix:
-soit la faire réparer
-soit racheter une carte-mère d'occasion. Attention, il faut en trouver une identique, pour que les connecteurs correspondent exactement


----------



## tomtombono (4 Janvier 2013)

J'ai été dans un Appel Store on m'a préter une batterie d'essais apparement ce serait ca et dorénavant j'éviterai d'acheter une générique

Merci en tout cas pour toutes vos infos


----------

